# There’s a moth bigger than your hand, with a wingspan of 1 foot.



## Paco Dennis (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 25, 2021)

Mothera!


----------



## bingo (Jul 25, 2021)

tell us more


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 25, 2021)

That beats our bogons.

They are not as big as that but when they migrate they come in droves.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 25, 2021)

bingo said:


> tell us more



It is a Giant Wood moth


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 25, 2021)

He is going to eat that sweater in one gulp.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 25, 2021)

UGH!


----------



## win231 (Jul 25, 2021)

That one's big enough to pet.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 25, 2021)

win231 said:


> That one's big enough to pet.


UGH!


----------



## Llynn (Jul 25, 2021)

You folks in Australia certainly have some interesting critters.  I read that the female wood moths are twice the size of the males.


----------



## win231 (Jul 25, 2021)

Llynn said:


> You folks in Australia certainly have some interesting critters.  I read that the female wood moths are twice the size of the males.


Not only that, they're impossible to please.


----------

